# Non-EV specific vehicle articles



## jwiger (Oct 18, 2014)

I have a lot of info to share (and sources to site) regarding non EV specific vehicle info. Things like suspension, steering, brakes; body and sheet metal repair; low voltage electrical systems; clutches and transmissions; etc, etc, etc.

How do you guys feel about Non-EV specific car articles being posted on the wiki?


----------



## jwiger (Oct 18, 2014)

No objections? Perhaps silence is consent....


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I guess so long as the info is useful to EV converters and not generic ICE info then maybe that would be a good thing.


----------



## jwiger (Oct 18, 2014)

I posted my first article:

Suspension 101

I have lots of ideas in my head but figured I would like to try a question and answer based approach. Please read, and if inclined, ask a question for the next topic.


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /forums/Food For Thought: Apart from your own conversion there is plenty out there going on which may be related to, inspiration for, or help you understand something about your own conversion. This section aims to cover the more general ideas about electric cars and the surrounding technology. It can perhaps be considered the next step up from the beginners guide to EVs. The current topics are:Current and Future Production EVs on this server.


----------



## jwiger (Oct 18, 2014)

I guess I did something wrong when I built the link. Can someone suggest how to do it the right way?


----------

